# FRANCINO CON2E Programming Help -----------------------------------



## -- ALPINA -- (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all, excellent site and full of valuable infomation, id like to ask a question!! im fixing a Francino CON2E machine and basically im waiting for parts (Control Box) i will need to be programming the machine for its measures etc, does anyone know how to get into the programming on the front panel? a pricture of the machine of what it looks like is below!

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/images/contempo/CON2E.jpg

Thanks in advance!!

J


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Press and hold the star button until all lights come on, then proceed to program each button.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* The left panel is the master; the right panel is the slave.

* Decide which cup size to be programmed - eg 1 espresso - then load & lock the portafilter & pop a cup underneath.

* Press & hold the LH panel star button until all the lights come on

* Press the 1 espresso button & watch the brewing.

* When you've reached the desired coffee volume, press the 1 espresso button to stop the brew.

* Repeat the above for the other cup buttons.

* When all is done, press the star button to exit the program.

* Just to make sure all the new settings are locked in, switch the m/c off for 10 seconds then switch it back on.

PS The ECU will default out of the programming mode after about 5-10 seconds, if you don't engage a cup button. Just press & hold the star button again........


----------

